# Pigeon Bath



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

How ofter does pigeons have to take bath?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually put a tub/s out in the aviary for them (2-3) several times a week, depending on the weather and temperature.

Some birds prefer showers to baths, it is nice if you can offer them the choice.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

shower really? how you do it? with a hose or how?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, you can add a sprinkler or sprayer onto the hose-to get a gentle spray-they may LOVE it.Some of my birds love to sit in the rain and lift up one wing at a time, until they are done. Others enjoy their bath time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, I found out about the sprinkler thing by accident. of course my sprinkler was on and they even took turns flying through the water spray. its just easer to give a bath pan if you do not need to water the plants, as it would waste water. In summer I give them their bath pans atleast 3 times a week, in winter on sunny still days. adding 20 mule team borax to the water a tabls to a gallon keeps them soft and clean.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

i spray my birds with a bottle, you know like you spray your plants and stuff. all my birds love it, well all but 1 and she's a grumpy ole girl. she even see's that bottle and she flairs up acts like she is gonna wing slap someone and runs off, guess she doesn't like water,lol. but the other birds like it very much they fight each other trying to get in the spray line and jump all around. its very fun for me and the birds and gives us more time together. i do it 2-3 times a weeks depends on how hot it is. i do also try and keep a small water pan inside the loft for them if they want to bath on their own.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I give my birds the opttion of a bath 1-2 times a week. I'll add either Bath Salts, or Borax to the bath water. Seems to work good, and keeps the birds happy.

Dennis Kuhn
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

My pigeons bathe almost every day, even in extremely cold weather. 
I use 2 1/2 gallon, shallow, black rubber bowls that you can pick up at feed mills and Tractor Supply. 
One advantage of the rubber bowls is that you can pop the ice out by stomping on the bottom, during cold weather.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok this is weird , i had someting else for them to bathe , then today i got something bigger for them and they wont go in , i guess they have to get use to this one.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since pigeons are prey animals, they are likely to be wary of anything new. Luckily, pigeons are very adaptable and should quickly get used to the new bath.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

When offering a bath tray or pan, even a few inches deep, it is VERY important to add a "step" such as a clean (new) brick, half a brick upside-down bowl, etc. in order to give the bird something to get out with. When I was new to pigeons I had a beloved fantail drown in just a few inches of water because her feathers became too heavy with water and she was too exhausted to try to climb out. This can happen to older, younger, heavy, feathery, or even "regular" pigeons, so make sure to include that step!!! And happy bathing.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

Home Art Labs RACING PIGEON CLEANSER R.P.C. 

is this good for water? or is there something better? i need something from jedds, getting some other stuff there too so im trying to save on shipping.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I keep the bath pan everyday in the afternoon, because it is too hot these days in here


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I think, that the best thing to do is, give your pigeons a bath every other day, if possable, unless they are breeding, if they are breeding, supply water every day (helps with the eggs).
I've just used un medicated tap water reguarly. Maybe it's the clorine+other chemicals (florides Ect.) that usually do the trick.
In Winter, usually the water freezes too easily, in that case, regular exersize, flying time, and daily inspections will do.
I have Never heated a Pigeon loft, yet, I live in North Dakota. Of course, they get more protein, and all the water that they want all winter long.
I change it often, or supply new when required. Most often every 2 hours, when I let my dogs out anyways.
It is a known fact, that when the body is cold, good liquid water, even cold water, will keep the body core warmer then going without.
In Humans, it is a mith, that alchol warms the body.
I also do not allow my Pigeons to reproduce in the winter, but boy oh boy, are they ready to do so in the spring!


----------

